# Apple Updates Digital Camera RAW with EOS 5DS Support



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 5, 2015)

```
Apple Digital Camera RAW 6.04 is now available for download. Apple has added support for various cameras, including the EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R DSLRs from Canon.</p>
<p>SUPPORT ADDED FOR CANON:</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5DS</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5DS R</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T6i / 750D / Kiss X8i</li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T6s / 760D / Kiss 8000D</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://support.apple.com/downloads/DL1811/en_US/RAWCameraUpdate6.04.dmg" target="_blank">Download Digital Camera RAW 6.04</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 5, 2015)

Photos is quite frankly an awful piece of software. Ive long been a fan of Aperture and iPhoto but Apple abandonned photography for serious photographers with Photos and Ive now moved fully over to Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC. 
Now the company is run by an accountant I doubt they care much about professional or niche markets.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2015)

Yay. Now if I get a 5Ds it will work with Photos. Ok, not so yay. :

(Actually, I'm still using Aperture for library management, and will keep doing so until a future OS X update breaks it.)


----------



## RGF (May 5, 2015)

Wonder how they got their hands on a 5DS(R) to develop the software.


----------



## dolina (May 5, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yay. Now if I get a 5Ds it will work with Photos. Ok, not so yay. :
> 
> (Actually, I'm still using Aperture for library management, and will keep doing so until a future OS X update breaks it.)


Same with you I will be using Aperture until a time when it stops working. Aperture was a major reason why I still bought a Mac despite Windows' strides to improvement. With other RAW workflows being crossplatform I may buy a custom built PC. 

I do wonder if I can use RAWs from a 5DSR beta body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2015)

RGF said:


> Wonder how they got their hands on a 5DS(R) to develop the software.



No doubt Canon supplies them with RAW files, I don't see why they'd need an actual camera for Camera RAW updates, given that USB interfaces follow a standard protocol. Similarly, Apple provides alpha/beta OS updates to Canon for them to test their software in that environment.


----------



## dolina (May 5, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how they got their hands on a 5DS(R) to develop the software.
> ...


Didn't you just hit 10,000 posts last month?


----------



## PureClassA (May 5, 2015)

I don't know what the sales figures of Aperture were, but I suspect the larger sales of things like LR plus the fact that apple is more interested in quick and dirty apps like iPhoto which is far more akin to their average picture taking user (facebook/instagram iPhone shooters). Was there some official statement from Apple as to why they dumped the software?


----------



## JMZawodny (May 5, 2015)

Only works for OS X 10.10.


----------



## melbournite (May 5, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> (Actually, I'm still using Aperture for library management, and will keep doing so until a future OS X update breaks it.)



Me to. I'm using it on 10.9 and since this update is only for 10.10 does this mean they will never update Digital Camera RAW for older operating systems? Does anybody have an idea about this?

(I just bought an M3 and I'm restricted to using JPG's with my current setup).


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2015)

melbournite said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > (Actually, I'm still using Aperture for library management, and will keep doing so until a future OS X update breaks it.)
> ...



You need to update the OS to get support for newer cameras. 

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201071

But...no point for now, since it appears Yosemite doesn't support the M3 anyway.


----------



## Canon1 (May 7, 2015)

melbournite said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > (Actually, I'm still using Aperture for library management, and will keep doing so until a future OS X update breaks it.)
> ...



You could shoot in raw and use dpp to batch convert the files to tif. Not quite a raw or DNG file but pretty close. Certainly better than jpg.


----------



## melbournite (May 7, 2015)

Thanks both Neuro and Canon1 for your answers and suggestions.

I keep forgetting the consequences of early adoption.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2015)

If you buy a new model and want to shoot RAW, that often means DPP is part of your workflow for a period of time.


----------



## balvert (May 7, 2015)

I gave up on Apple photography software when Apple gave up on it. I use Lightroom, Perfect Photo Suite and NIK Collection. I still have Aperture on the computer but will be uninstalling it as I have no longer any use for it.


----------

